# 2 male dogs or a female and a male?



## brokendreams490 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, I am little bit new here. I was kind of wanting an opinion about getting another dog. Right now we have an 8 year old lab mix that loves other animals and now we feel it is time to get another dog from our local shelter. I was just wondering, do 2 males get along better or do a female and a male? My dog right now is fixed and the one we will be getting will also be fixed so no problem there. I was just wondering about your experience with this. He always gets along with dogs that he meets on walks and our neighbors dog, I just want him and the new dog to get along. 

Any advice would be great

Thanks, 

Sam


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

My first thought is to tell you to try to match him with a female rather than another male. Having said that, its not that simple. I have had females who were bullies over the males too, but its not as usual for the opposite sexes to have a problem as it can be for same sex dogs. However, I feel its very important that you choose the personality and temperament carefully, more than the sex. Try to have a few meetings if possible, though that is only a guide, sometimes out of the shelter and in the new home things can be different. Don't choose a dog whose breeding is strongly from a dominant or fighting breed, you don't need your old fellow bullied or dominated now in his later years, after being the only kid in the house, its not fair. If you choose a male, try to find one who is slightly smaller than your own old fellow, sometimes size alone can help keep things in the right pecking order. Look for a dog with a happy, good natured outlook, you don't want a dog who is too needy and insecure, but friendly and stable. Take your time. I know this is all general advice, that's all it can be. You will have to see and experience the dogs yourself, and make your best guess in person regardless of what anyone tells you. Good luck with it.


----------

